# Vision 260



## NC10 (27 Feb 2014)

Thought I may as well make a start on my journal and give some info on the system and my plans.

Please don't get too excited, the photos are pretty shocking TBH. As soon as I get the PC set back up, I'll upload some from a half decent camera.

*The Plan*

The basic idea is an Amazon type bio based around one big buttress root. The main problem I had was the pathetic dimensions of the tank. Leaving the bow out, I only have just over 12" of useable depth to play with. For a tank 4ft wide and 20" high, it's not really ideal for what I had in my head.

I searched high and low for the wood, but everything I liked was just way too big for the tank, not width, just the depth causing problems. I decided then I was going to have to compromise a little. Instead of one big piece, I was going to have to go with two smaller pieces, to keep the depth down, then hopefully bodge them together to make some sort of root looking structure. I eventually found a couple in a shop which vaguely resembled what I had in my head when pushed together. They're still pretty big on their own and weigh a ton, which got me thinking when I was putting them in the tank. If I had have bought one big piece, I wouldn't have been able to get it in anyway because of the centre brace, something I didn't even think about. 

The plants will be loosely based around the Amazon too. Various swords, large in the back corners, with a smaller variety in front sloping down to the front/centre and maybe a small one in the centre, where the 2 pieces of wood meet. No idea on scientific names until I've made the final decision. I say loosely because I also want a carpet of HC. Not covering the entire substrate but around the base of the wood up to around half way between the front. There are a few nooks and crannies in the wood were I could also add some. Up to now that's as far as I've got.

The top substrate will be a black fine gravel. I paid £12 for what may as well be a cup full of tetra complete substrate, so have decided to go down the cactus compost route for bottom layer. I read a few good threads/reviews and its obviously way cheaper.

I'll be going with DIY Co2 to start with. I'll be working away for 3 weeks at a time so will need to fine tune a recipe to suit. I'll feed this into the sump from the cupboard. A carbon additive is still not off the cards at this point though. Need to do a bit more reading on that.

No idea which route I'll be taking with nutrients. As I mentioned, I'll be working away for 3 weeks at a time so need to keep it as simple as possible for my other half.

Up to now, fish stock will be various South American cichlids and plecs. Angels, rams, cockatoos etc Maybe a pair of Discus. Not sure yet.

*The System*

Tank - Juwel vision 260 sumped on custom/DIY stand - Around 308 litres total
Lighting - 2x39w T5 running Giesemann Aquaflora & Midday 6000
Heating - Eheim 300w heater supplied via an STC-1000 - Currently running @ 27.7 °c
Return pump - D-D H2ocean 2000 - Only running at just over 500lph because of head! Custom mini 3 hole spray bar made from a 12mm T-piece
Circulation pump - D-D H2ocean 2000 with custom/DIY 1 metre spray bar along bottom back wall firing up.
Filter - 33"x11"x13" sump. Coarse, medium, fine and ceramic media. 3 bags of purigen.
Substrate - 1 small tub of TetraPlant complete substrate & 1 bag of B&Q cactus compost. Capped with 25kg black basalt gravel. (could have done with more)

Potions:

Easylife - Easycarbo
Easylife - Profito

Flora:

Hemianthus Cuba (replaced/replacing??) - Monte Carlo & Glosso currently sat on the subs bench.
Echinodorus rose
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus radicans
Echinodorus tricolour
Echinodorus xinguensi
Echinodurus cordifolius
Vallisneria gigantea
Vallisneria asiatica
Echinodorus Tenellus

Fauna:

4 x Angels
6 x Checkerboard Pigeon Blood Discus
2 x Amano Shrimp
1 x My old Moonlight Gourami - Around 8 years old


A few pics, as before, sorry for lack of quality. I'll get something sorted ASAP.

The overall look of the tank. The heater fits in behind the wood, so you won't actually see it when it's in it's final position.










On both pieces of wood there were only two contact points with the glass, so because of the ridiculous weight I siliconed them into place on polystyrene. I would be in no doubt that if one would have slipped it would have cracked the tank. They look so light just sat there  They're a better match in colour too in real life. They look slightly different in the pics:





The sump. Nothing much to say really. Coarse, medium and fine media. Still to add some ceramic. Marked out for running level and the level which equates to a 5% water change:





That's it for now, but it's a start! If anyone has any questions, advice or criticism then please go ahead 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ivydree (27 Feb 2014)

Nice setup!

How do you intend to inject CO2? directly in the sump?


----------



## NC10 (27 Feb 2014)

Thanks ivydree,

That was the original plan, to just inject directly into the sump and let the return feed distribute it, but I've since learnt the Co2 could cause damage to the pump and pipes etc

The plan now would probably to inject straight into the tank, but a liquid carbon is still in the running at this point, which I'd dose into the sump. I'm not sure if that will cause damage as well though, like with the "real" Co2.


----------



## ivydree (27 Feb 2014)

What do you mean damage the pump?
As long as it's dissolve, I can't see why it would be risky....


----------



## NC10 (27 Feb 2014)

I've read a few things about it making the plastic brittle causing damage over time. I thought that was the reason why you couldn't just use standard airline as well. 

Are you saying I'll be fine just going with my original plan?


----------



## ivydree (27 Feb 2014)

I'd assume so, using airline is bad, because CO2 messes with it, but pure CO2....
Dissolve CO2 is not a problem, otherwise your pipes would be damage wherever you inject...

Maybe others can confirm (or not)


----------



## Rob P (27 Feb 2014)

Well UP CO2 diffusers are made from plastic so i'd figure it's not a problem!  lol Silicone airline is said to be the one to be avoided, but i have used a section of this before with no detrimental effects.


----------



## NC10 (27 Feb 2014)

Ok cheers ivydree. I just thought that injecting into one compartment in the sump, it will be at a higher concentration then when fully mixed with the tank. Just didn't want to cause myself any problems.

Thanks Rob.


----------



## ian_m (27 Feb 2014)

Issues I see...

1. If you use liquid carbon it will cost a fortune with the water volume you have.
2. With DIY CO2 and a tank this size you are asking for trouble. Do a search for the fun and games people have with DIY CO2, algae, fish deaths, yeast yuck in the tank, ruined furniture etc etc before they just go out and buy a fire extinguisher and regulator and do it right.
3. With gaseous CO2 sumps, flows, pipe etc all cause CO2 out gassing, though it is possible to minimise this with careful design and monster high use 5Kg CO2 cylinders 
4. CO2 does attack plastics/rubber. I have seen airline tube (as opposed to proper CO2 tube) go brittle with CO2. My cheap Hong Kong bubble counter plastic all crazed and fell apart after a year. The locking nuts on my replacement Hong Kong bubble counter shattered after a couple of months. JBL ProFlora CO2 bubble counter is fine. 2Kg fire extinguisher on 180litres lasts me 100days odd. I got only 20 days odd when CO2 was leaking everywhere.
5. CO2 will dissolve in rubber either softening it or making it brittle. This is why the sealing washer in a CO2 fire extinguisher is CO2 proof plastic not just a plain old rubber washer. People do inject CO2 into their filter inlets and report no issues with their filter seals, however be aware.


----------



## ivydree (27 Feb 2014)

ian_m said:


> Issues I see...
> 
> 1. If you use liquid carbon it will cost a fortune with the water volume you have.
> 2. With DIY CO2 and a tank this size you are asking for trouble. Do a search for the fun and games people have with DIY CO2, algae, fish deaths, yeast yuck in the tank, ruined furniture etc etc before they just go out and buy a fire extinguisher and regulator and do it right.
> ...


 
Yes, BUT, all those example are about gazeous CO2.... I cannot see water with dissolve CO2 in it attacking plastic... Otherwise we'd all have problems with our filter canisters...


----------



## NC10 (27 Feb 2014)

Thanks Ian. 

If I were to go with DIY, I'd want a recipe to last for around 3 weeks, so a very slow long term bubble. Hopefully this wouldn't cause any issues with fish deaths etc from a sudden quick blast of Co2, from say a recipe designed for only a week. I'd be using a second bottle as well before going into the tank, so that should catch any gunk that decides to make its way up the air line. I'll have to do a bit more reading into the extinguisher option. 

The cost obviously comes into it at some stage, but it's mainly ease of use I'm after at this point. If all my other half has to do is dose a few drops of carbon per day, it's going to be a lot easier for her and less frustrating for me if something goes wrong for example. 100's of miles away and unable to do anything other than cross my fingers 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ian_m (27 Feb 2014)

ivydree said:


> Yes, BUT, all those example are about gazeous CO2.... I cannot see water with dissolve CO2 in it attacking plastic... Otherwise we'd all have problems with our filter canisters...


My plastic bubble counter crazed below the water line as well. So CO2 in water does attack plastic.


----------



## NC10 (27 Feb 2014)

ivydree said:


> Yes, BUT, all those example are about gazeous CO2.... I cannot see water with dissolve CO2 in it attacking plastic... Otherwise we'd all have problems with our filter canisters...



I personally don't see a worry when diluted with the entire water in the system, as you say, everyone would get problems if that were the case.

It's when people start feeding directly into the return for example. In my case I was just worried the higher concentration in the return pump section could possibly cause me issues. I suppose just injecting into the first section could help me with this, it would be a lower concentration anyway, not just dissolving and going straight through the pump.


----------



## ian_m (27 Feb 2014)

All looks good, I suspect if you are careful CO2 attacking things won't be an issue as you are aware of it.

However
1. DIY CO2 is starting down the road to problems. With a tank that size gas CO2 is the only reliable way to go, unless you intend to grow algae.
2. That amount of light is very high. In conjunction with the CO2 problems with DIY you are nicely on your way to a fantastic plant killing algae farm


----------



## NC10 (27 Feb 2014)

Ok thanks ian, I'm really swaying towards liquid for now then, until I've done a bit more research at least. 

What amount of light would you have recommended for my tank?

I've mainly been going by tropica's requirements based on medium/advanced plants.

I'm currently at 0.7 watts per litre which I knew was towards the high end but didn't think was too excessive.


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Feb 2014)

lovely piece of wood that will set the tank off nicely.

Ill put my 2 pence in about the setup.

There are a few things that stood out from your list that spring to mind and Id say on a 4 foot tank youll have to decide whether you go high tech or low tech

Hi tech needs pressurised co2, normal to high light, regular ferts and 50% (ish) water changes each week.

If you're going to be away 3 weeks at a time then you will struggle with the above unless you've got someone at home who you trust to carry out tasks on a regular basis.

Liquid co2 on a 4 foot?  It will cost you a bomb long term if youre dosing the correct levels to replace normal co2 and if you go Amazonian watch any valiis you get as some will melt to snot with easycarbo.  Youd be better to buy a budget regulator and find a cheap co2 supplier or go the fire extinguisher route BUT historically on this forum injecting co2 into an open sump system has been beset with problems.  The previous people to do this have found themselves injecting vast amounts of co2 to get the dropchecker green as the open sump just gases it off.  A closed sump is the fix (or none at all) so is this possible on your tank to modify it?

DIY co2 on a 4 foot isnt really viable for hi-tech.  You could run a two or three bottle solution to give a very low dose but if you are away you may come back to find a cloudy mess where the alcohol has expanded into the tank (trust me ive done it!)

With all the above it sounds to me like you'd be more suited to a low tech tank that can tick over while youre away.  Use your cactus substrate mix.  Plant with a high biomass from the start with lots of swords, valiis and low light loving plants like ferns and anubias and youll have a cracking tank.  Less water changes but dont forget not to smash loads of light into it as then youre moving into hi-tech and needing the co2 and ferts to balance the light.

Im not an expert on low light but there are plenty of threads on here and experts on this type of tank.

Noted as well that you'd mentioned some of the advanced Tropica plants.  You may find some of these are only possible with hi light and co2/carbon injection. Their website will be able to tell you what they require or post up here for answers on species.

hopefully that hasnt burst your bubble too much as its not meant to.  I can see with that wood in a tank that size it will look beautiful when planted.

If you do decide to go hi-tech then just remember what Roy Batty said.  The light that burns twice as bright can fill your tank with algae twice as fast!  Well he didnt really say that but you get the gist.


----------



## ian_m (27 Feb 2014)

260litres is about 70US gals. Your lights are about 190W, so that's about 3W/gal. Definitely in high-tech gaseous CO2 required region.

See here for the reference.
Lighting In the planted Aquarium | UK Aquatic Plant Society

I have 50W T8 tubes over 180litre (50US gallons) which gives 1W/gal and even got so called difficult plants (Glossostigma elatinoides) growing no problem. However my HC failed at bottom of the tank, though it grew fine on a pot hanging half way down in the tank where it had more light. With this light level algae and maintaining CO2 levels has not been an issue for me. However I am probably about to blow it all as I now have a 70W T5 high output light in the car to replace my T8's.

Interesting read here.
Tropica Aqurium Plants

As you go away a lot maybe high-tech is a no go. However I went away for 3 weeks (so more likely 4 weeks between water changes) with high-tech tank. I built an automatic dosing pump, turned CO2 and lights down to less hours a day and came back to plants & fish OK.

DIY dual peristaltic dosing pump with alternate switching. | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Currently been 3 weeks between water changes (been away over half term) and I didn't turn lights or CO2 down. Fish are all fine but plants have gone a bit mad and some have reached the surface and are blocking light to the plants below, causing them to suffer. This weekend will be water change, light change and major pruning...


----------



## NC10 (27 Feb 2014)

Cheers for the replies lads, much appreciated. I'll give them a proper read later this evening and have a read through some of the links I've noticed.

Just to clear the been away bit up. My mrs will be in charge of running the tank whilst I'm away. Basically a 10% weekly water change, feeding the fish and adding any potions. (although I'm looking into adding a few auto feeders, she tends to get a bit heavy handed now and then which results in a snow globe effect!) I don't want her to start having to mess around adjusting pressures or panicking if anything goes wrong. Not that I'm saying she's dumb lol but something she doesn't really need. By going with the liquid form, there's nothing to go wrong really. Simply measure the amount and sling it in.

I've just done a quick calc based on API's Co2 booster. It's £11.95 for 473ml. The dosage for the entire 308 litres is 8ml per day, meaning the full bottle will last 59 days, or 2 months. So near enough £6 per month which I don't think is too bad, especially for the ease of use.


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Feb 2014)

If you are goung the lc road this is pretty cheap
TNC Carbon - Buy Online - UK - The Nutrient Company
I dose 2ml into 35l tank and hc is growing nicely but glosso doesnt like it and grows leggy


----------



## ian_m (28 Feb 2014)

Here is a post about lighting, your tank is 24 inches, so look on 24inch row, on top of tank.
Do I have too much light? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

With just two T5 tubes you are in high light area of operation.


----------



## Alastair (28 Feb 2014)

Id run the 39 watts if not going full hi tech route


----------



## NC10 (28 Feb 2014)

@Big clown - Thanks for link, that's even cheaper. Decision made, liquid carbon for the foreseeable future. See how I get on with it, or more importantly the plants. I didn't see a problem with the API stuff being £6 per month so the TNC carbon will save me a few dollars. I'll go and work it out in a minute.

@Ian - Thanks for all your replies and links. Looks like a dosing pump may be on the list of things to get. I'm shopping this weekend for the extra light, so I'm going to opt for a single 54w instead of the double, but I do think I need 1 more at least. The 2 39's currently on the tank are at the back above the wood, between the 2 overflows (aquaflora) and the front (midday 6000) The 54w would obviously go straight through the middle and reach end to end, but unsure now if to go for aquaflora or midday? 

The tank will be running exactly the same wether I'm there or not. Daily dosing of carbon, ferts and a 10% weekly water change. The only difference really, is that I'll only get to prune and tidy the tank up every 3 weeks. The 10% water change is the maxium I can get away with while still leaving the return pump running and taking from the sump and not having to mess around in the tank itself. Obviously I can up this to 2x10% changes per week, Wednesday & Sunday for example, to give a 20% weekly change, if required. The dosing pumps will obviously make things easier, but is it just another thing that go wrong when I'm away?

@stuworrall - Thanks for the reply. Your point about losing Co2 on an open sumped system made the decision to go liquid. High tech, low tech, is there a medium tech? Think I want to fit into that bracket  I've worked the price of liquid carbon out and don't think it's too bad TBH. No you haven't burst my bubble, better to know about possible problems before they occur. Thanks for admiring my wood


----------



## NC10 (28 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> Id run the 39 watts if not going full hi tech route



Cheers for the reply Alastair. I've just mentioned in my post to ian, I think I'm just going to go for one more 54w. The two 39's don't reach across the entire tank, one fits near enough in between the overflows and the other covers the bow of the tank. That leaves a big gaping hole in the middle, plus the lack of light towards each end of the tank, which is also were the majority of the plants will be. Even when I just look at the tank, I can see the shadows and how dark it really is each side. Just need to figure out if to go for the aquaflora or midday 6000?


----------



## ian_m (28 Feb 2014)

NC10 said:


> Ian - Thanks for all your replies and links. Looks like a dosing pump may be on the list of things to get. I'm shopping this weekend for the extra light, so I'm going to opt for a single 54w instead of the double, but I do think I need 1 more at least. The 2 39's currently on the tank are at the back above the wood, between the 2 overflows (aquaflora) and the front (midday 6000) The 54w would obviously go straight through the middle and reach end to end, but unsure now if to go for aquaflora or midday?


Or leave lights as is and block some of the light:
- Don't use all the lights on at same time.
- Bend reflectors round to point upwards, I did this when I started my tank planted.
- Put darkened plastic sheets under the lights.
- Wrap tights around the lights.
- Put rings of aluminium foil around the lights.

And probably numerous other cheap/free ways.


----------



## NC10 (28 Feb 2014)

I still haven't got the bulbs yet for the twin 54 so nothing lost really. For the sake of buying 2 54w bulbs and it being way too much, then having to mess around, I can just buy 1 bulb and another single ballast for around the same price.

If the extra 54 does turn out to be too strong, I can use some of those ideas to wind it back a bit, probably in the centre so I keep the light at each end. The tight trick would work for this.

I don't have individual reflectors for each bulb, the hood (read as sheet of plastic) is covered with a Mylar type material.

Thanks Ian.


----------



## NC10 (28 Feb 2014)

Time for Operation HC 

I had some HC in my sons tank which wasn't doing too bad considering, but the gourami likes picking it out and running around the tank with it like a dog. 

I picked the remaining bits out and had them suspended in the tank nearer the light, in a little container filled with the tetra substrate topped off with fine gravel. I've had it like this probably around 2 weeks and to be honest it looks exactly the same. I've now taken it out of the water after seeing someone else on here doing a similar thing and his looks amazing! (sorry I can't remember your name)

I don't have a heat mat so the windowsill is out of the question because it's still pretty cold. I do have a couple of LED grow lights/bulbs though, so I've just suspended one above the container. Hopefully it should do the trick.

Couple of pics of as it is now and the light:


----------



## NC10 (6 Mar 2014)

Not really worth a bump, but after more reading, I've decided to go along with all the advice and just stick with the 2 39's. For the time being at least.

I just need to rearrange the bulbs now and experiment with different positions to see what looks best.

DIY spraybar is now in, fed by a D-D H2ocean 2000 pump. After doing the hole calculations I decided on 16x3mm holes. I could have gone for 9x4mm I think it was and wish I had. The same amount of water is obviously coming out regardless, but the flow from 16 isn't as aggressive as I'd have liked. It's staying though 

I've also been playing around with the return from the sump. Instead of it firing just under the surface, I'm thinking of mounting it behind the wood firing up to match the spraybar. I'll just need to put an anti siphon above the water level if I go with this.


----------



## NC10 (2 Apr 2014)

Little update. Phone pics though 

After quite a few back breaking, eye melting hours, I'm about halfway through planting my HC. I bought 3 pots but should easy do it with just 2, so I'll either save some to grow on separately or just use bigger clumps. Not sure yet.

Cactus/tetra substrate in. Around 1" depth, tapering out towards the edges. I used one small tub of the tetra and 1 bag of cactus compost.





Around 20KG of black basalt gravel in and 1 pot worth of HC:





I'll get some FTS up (hopefully of a better standard) when I've finished with the HC.

Thanks for looking


----------



## NC10 (2 Apr 2014)

HC finished, 2 pots used. I split the last pot into 3 for the time being. I'll no doubt chop this up into trays. I'm hoping to get it flooded in 1 month so it best get a move on 

I haven't put too much in the corners as it will be shaded out anyway when the other plants go in.

Few pictures:


----------



## NC10 (2 Apr 2014)

Here's one I made earlier 

A very basic idea of what's in my head


----------



## 1stgolf (2 Apr 2014)

Coming along nicely mate.


----------



## NC10 (3 Apr 2014)

Cheers golf, slowly but surely


----------



## NC10 (3 Apr 2014)

Operation HC update. 

This is one months worth of growth. Seemed forever before it started to do anything but clearly on its way now. I don't think you can tell from the photo, but compared to the HC I picked up from the LFS, it's so green! 

The bulb cost me around £2 on eBay, so can't grumble at all with the results. I bought 2 so I'm going to get that hooked up as well. If anyone has a spare cupboard and 2 quid spare, I'd really recommend giving it a go!


----------



## NC10 (4 Apr 2014)

Few plants just ordered from aqua essentials.

1 xEchinodorus rose
1 xEchinodorus bleheri
1 xEchinodorus radicans
1 xEchinodorus tricolour
1 xEchinodorus xinguensi

I'll wait until these are planted now before I order anymore, just so I can visualise it all, see exactly what I need and where.


----------



## NC10 (16 Apr 2014)

I got fed up of waiting, lost patience and flooded it last night. 

The size of the plants looks absolutely pathetic now and no doubt I'll lose more patience waiting for them to grow lol

Back left and back right I have Bleheri, the back left one is out of another tank which is why its a lot bigger than the new one I bought. In front of the back left one I have Rose and Tricolour, In front of the back right one I just have Tricolour. 

The centre one is Xinguensi. This sends runners out so i decided to cut a ring from a plant pot and insert it into the substrate to try and contain it. Save me having to chase it around the tank.

Peeking out from just behind the wood is the Radicans. I'm going to be getting another one of these to go just to the left of it. Other than that, its just a case of waiting for them to fill out.

The HC survived the flood quite well, with just a couple of patches going AWOL. My job today is to re plant the bits floating around back to where they belong.

This is a picture I took last night just after I'd filled it. The water is pretty hazy and to be honest looks exactly the same this morning. I'll knock a few water changes out throughout the next couple of days and try and get on top of it. Once it's cleared properly I'll try and get a decent picture up. 



 

All in all, I'm pretty happy with it and can see how it's going to look once it's filled out a bit. The Rose and Tricolour in the back left look really pathetic though, probably the only part I'm slightly disappointed with at the moment. Grow !!


----------



## James D (16 Apr 2014)

I decided I just haven't got the patience for a dry start, at least you might have given your HC a chance to put down a few roots though. It should look really nice when those bigger plants start to grow a bit.


----------



## NC10 (16 Apr 2014)

I think it's been near enough 2 weeks growing emersed. It obviously hasn't all knitted together to form a complete carpet, but it's definitely anchored itself pretty well. The main bits that went walk about were the areas I was digging to insert the plants and the front bit were I pushed the ring/plant pot in. 

Hopefully should look ok, just a case of waiting now  Cheers James.


----------



## NC10 (16 Apr 2014)

Water looks pretty much the same, if not a bit worse, so obviously a bacterial bloom. Originally thought it was just because I'd stirred the sub up. Obviously nothing to worry about, but if nothing else it's showing me exactly how my flow is around the tank. As close to perfect as I'm going to get it anyway 

Slight change of plan as well. Instead of another radicans, I'm now moving the one I have over to the left and replacing that with another bleheri. The rose and tricolour at the back left will be moved slightly inwards tomorrow and all the HC has been replanted.

I suppose that's it for the journal until I've had a decent amount of growth, unless something crops up. I shall use the time I have wisely and learn how to take a decent photo  It does honestly look a lot better in RL


----------



## NC10 (24 Apr 2014)

Quick phone pic update. HC seems to be doing well. 2 weeks emersed and just over a week submerged.

The woods still kicking some serious tannins out though, this is after a 50% change


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Apr 2014)

Purigen in the filter will help


----------



## NC10 (24 Apr 2014)

Cheers Big clown. I was thinking of getting some carbon, will purigen work better?


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Apr 2014)

I dunno but it has other benifits too like super clear water and it can be recharged


----------



## NC10 (24 Apr 2014)

Ok thanks mate. Just looking at it now.


----------



## NC10 (24 Apr 2014)

Purigen ordered. Thanks for the tip off


----------



## ian_m (24 Apr 2014)

Be careful which dechlorinator you use in your tank when using purigen, as some damage and block purigen. Seachem prime is obviously ok, but Tera Aquasafe is not.


----------



## NC10 (24 Apr 2014)

Ok thanks Ian, I'll keep my eye out for that.


----------



## EnderUK (24 Apr 2014)

love tannins in my tanks, wouldn't be without it.


----------



## NC10 (24 Apr 2014)

Same here mate. I like a slight tint, but this is just something else. Even after a good couple of months soaking. 

If it stayed like it is now I'd be happy, but within a day/2days I won't be able to see the other end of the tank. I'll keep removing the purigen every couple of weeks to see how it's getting on.

The last picture I posted doesn't really look that tinted, but in real life it's a lot more & just right for my liking. I'm doing twice weekly 50% changes but today's was a big 50%. Maybe 60%


----------



## NC10 (27 Apr 2014)

Purigen delivery isn't expected while Monday so fetched some today 

While I was there I couldn't resist bringing back 5 angels as well. Big clowns recommendation has cost me a few pennies lol

After around 2/3 hours the purigen had already darkened in certain places and the water is definitely getting clearer. Can't wait to see the result tomorrow morning.

I also added my old gourami on Thursday who likes the HC carpet a bit too much. Hopefully his new mates will now keep him occupied


----------



## NC10 (28 Apr 2014)

Just to show you the extent of the tannins. This is 3 days after a 50% plus water change with purigen running for 2 of those days. Purigen is nearly dead already, hopefully the other will arrive today so I can put that straight in.


----------



## NC10 (1 May 2014)

Few updates, nothing really interesting though so I do apologise for bumping this to the top 

Mr Gourami has been evicted after ploughing through my HC like a possessed manatee. I knew he would, but was hoping he wouldn't.

I've noticed the HC melting in a few places over the last couple of days. It's too random and early really to decide why, but I'll keep my out and see what happens. Hopefully it's just old emersed growth.

Angels have settled in well and are happily spending their days grazing through the HC, substrate and wood looking for food. Obviously with the odd argument thrown in.

I've made a mini spraybar for the sump return from a 12mm (13) T piece. I melted the ends over to seal them and drilled 3 x 7mm holes. This now means the fish can use the full length of the tank without being smashed in the head from a single 500+lph stream.

The Echinodorus xinguensi has sent a runner out already with two little plants on. It's above the substrate so my plant pot idea seems to have worked. Although the intention was to keep the runners within the pot, if it's forcing them over then that will do. Anything as long as I don't have to start chasing them through the substrate.

Rest of the plants are looking ok, if a little small. I'm sure they'll get there, eventually.

As for the tannins, I'm keeping on top of them thanks to 2 bags of purigen and I decided yesterday to start doing daily 10% water changes. This should hopefully bring them down over the next few weeks, as long as the purigen keeps up with what the wood offers on a daily basis. I have another purigen on the way as well, for when the others are being bleached.

Think that concludes this update. Thanks for reading. If you get this far down that is


----------



## NC10 (3 May 2014)

A pair of Apistogramma agassizi fire red now added. Settling in well and holding their own with the angels. Looks like they've claimed the back right corner as their new home 

As for the HC, I think I've had enough of it so just going to let it get on with it. It either lives or dies, way too much hassle for my liking. I wondered why I'd never seen a big tank and fish with HC, now I know why lol Some bits are melting and some bits hanging out of the substrate due to the angels, all in all it looks pretty shabby compared to how it was.

I'm thinking of removing the pot around the Echinodorus xinguensi as well and just let that send its runners out. Not quite sure yet though.


----------



## Richardbunting (4 May 2014)

How did you go about making a lovely cabinet for your 260? Ive still got the standard juwel stand which is soooo impractical for any sensible use!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC10 (4 May 2014)

Hi Richard, cheers.

I made it out of 18mm MDF, glued & screwed and then wrapped it in black vinyl. I have some pictures somwhere from when I built it, I'll put some up.

The whole front was originally going to be curved to match the tank, but the MDF I bought wasn't bendy enough so just went with it. Still looks ok though.


----------



## Richardbunting (4 May 2014)

That would be great if you could, i love the shape of the tank, just that stand during maintenance is such a pain in the behind! I'll be doing the same as you i reckon, but i'll probably use a wet dry filter to improve CSA aeration in my tank. Props to you!! that stand looks extremely well crafted !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC10 (4 May 2014)

Yes sure, I'll put some up probably this evening.

I ran out of black vinyl, so the left side isn't finished and I did intend to cover the inside as well. Now it's full though it's staying the way it is 

Edit: I haven't forgotten Richard. The pictures must be on the PC. I've got some work to do on it tomorrow (Tues) so I'll upload them then.

I added some vallis yesterday to see how it would get on with the liquid carbon. So far so good. The random HC melting outburst has disappeared as quick as it appeared. It's left a few patches and looks a bit sorry for itself, but hopefully will come back.


----------



## NC10 (6 May 2014)

@Richardbunting - These are the only photos I have, but hopefully you can see what I've done. This was from 1 sheet of 8x4. The 2 extra supports at the front of the middle piece were just off cuts, so thought I may as well add them.

First pic, near enough done. The bottom piece still needs cutting to match the bow of the tank and the centre piece needs cutting to fit the sump, or not if you're running external.



 

Pic 2: Centre piece marked out for the sump cut out.





Pic 3: Bad pic but sump in.


----------



## Richardbunting (6 May 2014)

Nice job btw thanks for the pictures!

My cabinet is starting to get chipboarditis at the back. I don't know why manufacturers choose laminated chipboard for use with water. However your build is really inspiring  cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC10 (8 May 2014)

Bit of a squeaky bum time tonight. It's the first time I've added bleached purigen back to the tank 

The female apisto decided to go AWOL for an hour or so and one angel decided that now was the time to go and have a nap in a dark corner near the surface 

Everything the fish are doing is causing me concern. Hopefully just down to my paranoia, but I'll definitely be leaving the purigen to soak in prime for a couple of days next time, just to make sure.


----------



## NC10 (20 May 2014)

NC10 said:


> A pair of Apistogramma agassizi fire red now added. Settling in well and holding their own with the angels. Looks like they've claimed the back right corner as their new home



Only 17 days since I bought these and they already have fry 

Quick phone pic, but you can just make 4 out.


----------



## NC10 (6 Jun 2014)

Thurs 5th June, apistos laid another batch. Temp 29.3 C!

The cave she has chosen is too small for the male to physically get in. I'm now guessing the only reason 4 fry made it out last time was the fact that only 4 eggs ever managed to get fertilised. I'll see what happens this time around and then maybe think of evicting them. Her.

Current up to date specs:

*The System*

Tank - Juwel vision 260 sumped on custom/DIY stand - Around 308 litres total
Lighting - 2x39w T5 running Giesemann Aquaflora & Midday 6000 & 54w T5 6500k - 8 hour period
Heating - Eheim 300w heater supplied via an STC-1000 - Currently running @ 27.8 °c
Return pump - D-D H2ocean 2000 - Only running at just over 500lph because of head! Custom mini 3 hole spray bar made from a 12mm T-piece
Circulation pump - D-D H2ocean 2000 with custom/DIY 1 metre spray bar along bottom back wall firing up.
Filter - 33"x11"x13" sump. Coarse, medium, fine and ceramic media. 3 bags of purigen.
Substrate - 1 small tub of TetraPlant complete substrate & 1 bag of B&Q cactus compost. Capped with 25kg black basalt gravel. (could have done with more)

Potions:

Easylife - Easycarbo
Easylife - Profito

Flora:

Hemianthus Cuba (replaced/replacing??) - Monte Carlo & Glosso currently sat on the subs bench.
Echinodorus rose
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus radicans
Echinodorus tricolour
Echinodorus xinguensi
Echinodurus cordifolius
Vallisneria gigantea
Vallisneria asiatica
Echinodorus Tenellus

Fauna:

4 x Angels
6 x Checkerboard Pigeon Blood Discus
2 x Amano Shrimp
1 x My old Moonlight Gourami - Around 8 years old

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Notes:

Seriously considering the extra full length 54w T5, if only for a couple of hours.

Vallisneria is coping fine with liquid carbon.

Recent brown, dusty/stringy type algae outbreak seems to have suddenly disappeared overnight. No idea why, maybe the increase in temp? I went up to near enough 29.5 over a few days from the previous 25. Im on my way back down to 27.7 so I'll see if it comes back or not, may be linked. Then again, may not. 

Edit: I've decided to add the 54w T5. I'll be going with a 6 hour photo period. 2 hours with 2x39w, 2 hours with 2x39w & 1x54w, finishing with another 2 hours of the 2x39w.

Edit 2: Tues17th. Female apisto has randomly died  Showed no signs of illness and looked 100%, she was even winding up for her 3rd laying session. I didn't go looking for her as she always disappeared for hours on end when laying, I thought something may be up when she didn't show up the day after. Annoying not knowing why. Male needs a new friend.

Weds 18th. 54w T5 added. 6500k. Giesemann aqua flora moved to the back, with the new bulb in the middle. Should hopefully give the plants on the end and the background plants behind the wood a well needed boost.

Edit 3: finally got round to setting the timers for the lighting up correctly. Gone for 8 hours. First 2 hours is the 54w only, then 6 hours of them all (132w) and ending on a final 2 hours of the 54w again.


----------



## NC10 (20 Jun 2014)

A few fish pics to brighten up what is a pretty dull journal so far 

I'm still struggling to get a decent FTS though, I'm convinced it's because of the bow.


----------



## Edvet (20 Jun 2014)

Lol, the scalare looks like it has a sad face.........


----------



## NC10 (20 Jun 2014)

lol I think he was fed up of me shoving the camera in his face


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jun 2014)

Bow tanks are a pain to get FTS and fish pics. I always found the image I wanted was always at an angle that would be distorted. Nice shots though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC10 (20 Jun 2014)

Cheers Iain, they're the best I've managed to get up to now anyway. I've been playing with my sons bridge camera, still can't quite figure it out though 

These are the results from at least a few hundred attempts lol I'll get there in the end


----------



## NC10 (28 Sep 2014)

Quick update to give a vague idea of what's happening. I've got nothing on tomorrow so I'll try and get some decent photos up and a proper update.

I've been running Co2 consistently for about a week now, so hopefully the plants should wake up a bit. Dosing Profito at the moment but will be moving over to EI when this runs out. A new carpet of Monte Carlo has been laid which seems to be doing well. I bought some java fern off here a while ago which I planted around the wood, which is also coming along nicely.

My 8+ year old moonlight gourami died a couple of weeks ago which was pretty sad. Good innings anyway. My 2 zebra angels keep breeding around every 3 weeks I think it is. I've started logging it now so I know exactly. I've not got around to raising any yet though. All 6 discus are doing well. They're 6 month old now so should start showing their true colours soon. I've just cut them down to 4 feeds per day, mainly due to when someone's in to feed and the photoperiod. Still the same amount though. I caught a rare glimpse of one of my Amano shrimps as well. I switched the lights on late one night when I'd got home after being away to see it sat on the top of the wood. It's grown a lot and seemed to be quite red. I've not seen any shed skins/shells for a while though so I'm guessing they're all grown up.

The 2 39w T5's have been removed and I'm just running the single 54w for 6 hours, 4 till 10.

A quick phone pic, but hopefully gives an idea of how it's turning out. Cheers


----------



## Edvet (29 Sep 2014)

I would get some floaters, I think the fish would like it.


----------



## NC10 (29 Sep 2014)

Me and the other half mentioned that the other day. I was worried they'd just block the overflow, so if I did put some in I'd have to contain them. I've seen something on UKAPS which someone made so I'll see what I've got lying around and try and knock something up. Cheers Edvet.


----------



## Edvet (29 Sep 2014)

Just have a piece of airhose and a connector, make a ring of anysize and put the floaters in.


----------



## NC10 (29 Sep 2014)

Thanks Edvet I'll get some today. I'll buy a few t pieces as well so I can make an interesting shape, just so it's not a perfect circle.


----------



## NC10 (5 Oct 2014)

I added the floaters which I think are amazon frogbit. The bloke at the shop wasn't much help, but I'm pretty sure. I'll put a photo up for an ID just to make sure, along with a half decent FTS I mentioned  

I added 2 Frog Leopard Plecs (L134) today. That's it for me fish wise now.


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Oct 2014)

Edvet said:


> I would get some floaters, I think the fish would like it.


Nooo...Not Floaters...they just won't flush... And it might put the fish of their food...


----------



## NC10 (5 Oct 2014)

Troi said:


> Nooo...Not Floaters...they just won't flush... And it might put the fish of their food...



Not sure about that. I remember once when I was in Turkey watching a huge shoal of fish go to town on quite an impressive deposit left in the sea  ......I stayed out for rest of the day anyway


----------



## NC10 (20 Oct 2014)

I've been having a little play with my new wood ready for the new tank. This is probably my favourite up to now:





....and the fish looking on in disgust at their new home 





I'll have a proper play tomorrow in the garden so I can get some clearer pics.

(Note to self: Get the wires from the TV sorted )


----------



## Edvet (20 Oct 2014)

I'd love to see some red carpet in the tank.........................


----------



## NC10 (20 Oct 2014)

Me too mate, it would look stunning, although I've already made my mind up on the sub. I'm going for a classic bright white and pink gravel with the odd bit of blue thrown in for good measure 


Edit: I'm not going to bother updating this anymore, it's impossible for me to get a decent shot with the bow so I give up. As you've seen above, I've got some lovely new wood ready for the next episode which is a 5x2x2 regular FLAT fronted tank, so no excuses for poor pics then 

I'll start the new journal sometime soon


----------

